

The importance of "noatime" - thechrisfischer
http://bits.shutterstock.com/?p=43

======
nandemo
I think the post should be titled "The importance of using cobbler/puppet (or
similar tools)".

~~~
mooism2
I think it should be called "The importance of not commenting out your entire
post". Or "When HTML comments attack!"

